# GUI-Darstellung



## Guest (30. Mrz 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Gibt es eine Art Standard zur Darstellung verschiedener GUI Elemente einer Software? So was wie UML-Klassendiagramme... aber eben speziell für die GUI.

Danke!


----------



## Kola (14. Jul 2006)

Nein, für Guis gibt es nichts.

Kritiker bemängeln bei der UML:

-keine Gui-Diagramme
-keine Diagramme für Datenbanken

Ich persönlich bräuchte noch einen Diagrammtyp für Benutzerrechte. 

Es spricht aber nichts dagegen, sich selber so einen Diagrammtyp zu bauen (mit dem UML2-Plugin für Eclipse oder z.B. Metaedit).


----------



## Acha (18. Jul 2006)

Und sicher wird es irgendwann auch mal noch Designstandards für alles andere geben...  :meld: 

MFG

Acha


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2006)

Acha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und sicher wird es irgendwann auch mal noch Designstandards für alles andere geben...  :meld:



Ich warte noch auf den Standard-Standard. Quasi das XML unter den Standards.. "Create your very own standard with Standard-Standard!". An der Namensgebung arbeite ich noch. Das Akronym "SS" könnte man als Versuch missdeuten, die Weltherrschaft zu erlangen (alle MS-Mitarbeiter: Bitte diesen Post wieder vergessen!)...


----------

